
Ask HN: Socratic dialogue between two cybersecurity experts? - RodericDay
I cannot for the life of me find this fantastic resource I saw posted on HN a while ago.<p>It was a fake conversation between Alice and Bob, where they took turns explaining how Alice would protect a password submission form, and then how Bob would thwart the protection, and how Alice would protect it again, and so on.<p>No keywords are working so I may be mis-remembering some aspects of it.
======
EvanAnderson
This dialogue on Kerberos comes to mind, but I doubt it's what you're looking
for:
[https://web.mit.edu/kerberos/dialogue.html](https://web.mit.edu/kerberos/dialogue.html)

